# 7 1/2 wks back training



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

hi guys just update on how im doing,

7 1/2 wks now, been training really hard and over the last 9 days and have thrown a bit of cardio into my training and have tightened my diet right up heres the latest pic!:clap2:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good mate. You still on tren?


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Looking good mate. You still on tren?


 done my last shot last night, got 2 more shots of the sustanon to go b4 my holiday then i start my pct when im back,

next cycle will be the same as this last 1 but will add a bit of growth into the mix see how that pans out lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol ok mate. What exactly is tren? I know it sounds a stupid question. I know uits a steroid but what's the full name been trying to look into it?


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Lol ok mate. What exactly is tren? I know it sounds a stupid question. I know uits a steroid but what's the full name been trying to look into it?


 im on trenbolone acetate its got an anabolic ratio of 500 where as testosterone and deca have an anabolic ratio of 100, so at the mo its the most powerful form of injectable steroid, u dont really wanna use it untill u have done a few cycles coz the sides can be quite harsh, some people suffer really bad with them some people dont, im 1 of the lucky ones didnt really get any sides at all a little bit of high blood pressure my i have bp meds so i was ok on that.

just google trenbolone and ur get all the info u need.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking good there Paul, having a nightmare myself, trying to pull it round, sciatica is the latest thing..... just getting old!


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

freddee said:


> Looking good there Paul, having a nightmare myself, trying to pull it round, sciatica is the latest thing..... just getting old!


 mate i feel ur pain i suffer from sciatica it comes goes all the time, mine gets quite bad goes down my leg and into my groin hurts lol.

one of my mates hit his nerve whilst pinning last year was funny as f**k but he has problems now aswell lol.

hope ur keeping well bud?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've just started my test/tren/mast cycle this week, 3 jabs and everything is going okay.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers for the info dude. I will get a few cycle under my belt first.


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

great results, looking good!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice progress mate. Impressive.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

impressed dude... lookin awesome!

whats your diet like?


----------

